# Two men safe after mountain overnight



## Greg (Nov 13, 2001)

By LORNA COLQUHOUN 
Union Leader Correspondent

FRANCONIA — Two Massachusetts men made shelter from the snow in which they were trapped after running into white-out conditions atop Mount Lafayette Sunday. 

Michael J. Dinsmore, 30, of Somerville, Mass., and Michael B. Feriolli, 30, of Medway, Mass., got off the 5,249-foot peak on their own late yesterday morning, running into searchers who had looked for them in tough conditions overnight, according to Fish and Game Lt. Todd Bogardus. 

The pair had been hiking with a group of three others, and they left their companions to continue to the summit on Sunday afternoon. 

“They ran into a white out and lost the trail,” Bogardus said. 

Still at the summit of the peak, the two were able to build a snow cave and start a small fire, in preparation for spending the night. 

“There was a clearing in the weather and they were able to get their bearings — they could see the light on top of Cannon Mountain — but they knew they were well off the trail,” he said. “At daylight, they began walking down the Walker Ravine and the searchers were walking up there, so they ran into each other at about 11:45 a.m.” 

The men were wet and cold, he said, but not injured. 

“They were clearly missing a few things,” he said. “They only had one light, they didn’t have snow shoes. But once they got into trouble, they made some good decisions. Our message continues to be to take proper clothing and be prepared to stay out overnight, because sometimes, that’s what happens.” 

Conservation officers, joined by volunteers from Androscoggin Valley Search and Rescue, were out all Sunday night. 

“It was snowing all day and there high winds, fog and white-out conditions,” he said. “They were knee deep in snow at some points — (Dinsmore and Feriolli) — were chest high in spots where it had drifted.”

Source


----------



## MTNhike (Dec 8, 2001)

Read the full report online at http://www.mtnhike.com

One of the hikers wrote his first person recount of the actual misadventure.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 13, 2001)

I read it & it left a poor taste in my mouth not unlike the way I felt after reading Dr. Dahl's story on his Mt. Washington trip.

They did do some things right but waking up when they did & starting when they did (unknown exactly what time but I expect a bit later than when they woke up after staying up late the night before & oversleeping - I read it as woke up with mild or better hangover) & not having two or more sources of light.

Seems so long ago that we had snow in NH.  Real smart idea of checking jackets to zip together,(doubt I would have thought to try this) unsure why they did not stick feet & legs into packs to help keep lower body warm.

Often times when people are rescued (or in this case searched for, they were on their way out when found - maybe when adventure turns into misadventure) I wonder about the people's account.  

IMO They seemed to write this as an adventure tale & focused on what they did right.  (They repeatedly mentioned they did make mistakes but IMO they glossed over them)

Glad they are okay but IMO this wasn't adventure but misadventure & luck played a big part.


----------

